# Habitat condition and duck number reports are starting to co



## chasdjca (Jul 28, 2010)

Survey crews started flying earlier this week. This site posts updates very frequently so they should really start to roll in soon. Not a lot to be optimistic about in the East Dakotas though from this post: http://flyways.us/flight-log/eastern-dakotas/survey-begins-eastern-dakotas

You can see all the posts as they come int at http://flyways.us/status-of-waterfowl/pilot-reports

Pray for rain...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Found these 2 nests along a small lake in the eastern 1/4 of the state. I stood fishing within 20 feet of one for 10 minutes before the hen flushed off of it. Seeing the ducks more concentrated on the small lakes and sloughs than in the past several years. From what I am seeing the numbers are there just not as spread out on the temporary wetlands like the last few years. This particular lake probably had 50-60 ducks on it. Normally it wouldn't have more than a dozen this time of year.

A local 1/2 acre pond has been holding about 10 pairs of mallards this spring. It only had 2 last spring but again there were more temp wetlands for them to use. Bottom line is I'm not seeing a significant reduction in my area but they are crowding the available water.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

A hen decided to beat in my mothers flower bed. Hopefully she can raise the ducklings before any cats come around. Cool to see so many little goslings around.


----------

